# his n' hers Dawes hybrids - free



## dellzeqq (24 Dec 2011)

yellow Dawes Discovery 501s, about seven years old, yellow

his - suit 5'10 to 6'0, robust frame, 27 speed but rear derailleur well past its best. Sturdy wheels, Conti Top Touring tyres, aluminium allow frame in decent condition, brakes and headset ok, bottom bracket decent, needs a good clean

hers = suit 5'2 to 5'6, robust frame, 24 speed but gear and brake cables rusted, robust wheels and Conti Top Touring tyres, headset and bottom bracket ok, needs a good clean

free, but must collect from South London. Donation to CC as the new owner thinks appropriate


----------



## MissTillyFlop (25 Dec 2011)

Hullo,

Could I possibly have the lady bike please? I am
Up in Donny at the mo, but can collect when I get back.


----------



## chillyuk (25 Dec 2011)

Could I throw my hat in for the male bike please to replace my aged, steel framed, heavy, Ridgeback Adventure. I would be happy to put it on here in exchange.
I am hoping to get a better bike to train for and complete the Dun run next year.

thank you.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Dec 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Hullo,
> 
> Could I possibly have the lady bike please? I am
> Up in Donny at the mo, but can collect when I get back.


you may indeed. If memory serves you're about five miles from us. Let me know when you're back in the Great Wen


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Dec 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Could I throw my hat in for the male bike please to replace my aged, steel framed, heavy, Ridgeback Adventure. I would be happy to put it on here in exchange.
> I am hoping to get a better bike to train for and complete the Dun run next year.
> 
> thank you.


the Dun Run on a hybrid would be tough going - very tough going!


----------



## chillyuk (25 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the Dun Run on a hybrid would be tough going - very tough going!


 
Not as tough as a penny farthing as one lady did. Lots do the ride on hybrids though. I guess it depends how fast you want to do it.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Dec 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Not as tough as a penny farthing as one lady did. Lots do the ride on hybrids though. I guess it depends how fast you want to do it.


listen - we know that young lady. She did the C+M Hilly 50 _on a fixed_. I went round to her place once and she turned up on a bike _with a crossbow on her back_. You're talking seriously tough item, here.

It's up to you - you're not that far away, so if you want it, just let me know when you can pick it up.............we're out every day from today 'till the 30th, but have no fixed arrangements NYE, NYD, 2nd and 3rd


----------



## chillyuk (25 Dec 2011)

Thanks very much. I cannot see how to send PM's on here. probably too obvious which is why I cannot see it!
If it suits you can we say Sunday, Jan 1st for collection. Details can be sorted out via PM when I find out how 

Thanks again.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (25 Dec 2011)

Thank you, that's amazing!


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Dec 2011)

Jan 1st it is - and, Miss Tillyflop, if you're free that day that would be brilliant.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (27 Dec 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## Tynan (27 Dec 2011)

people do the dun run on bikes I wouldn't consider going to the corner shop on


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Dec 2011)

chillyuk - would you be driving down our way, or taking the train? If the latter then I'd be willing to meet you in the centre of London, because the Harlow to Streatham trip looks like a bit tricky. St. Pancras?


----------



## snakehips (20 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq ,

Did chillyuk take the man's bike ?

Snake


----------

